# Shark attacks on floating baskets! Follow up



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

A few weeks back, I posted about having my floating basket attacked by a shark and wanted to know if anyone knew of a shark proof basket. Well I'd like to thank all that replied and offered solutions. After thinking about it for a while I came up with an idea very similar to the Lankatoutdoorproduct.com basket. However, my basket only cost me $5 and about an hour and a half of time. Here are the pics of it. I drilled almost 400 holes for good circulation. I may even slip a piece of PVC thru the donut for a rod holder.


----------



## JSAPP (Feb 21, 2011)

That otta work.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work and a WHOLE lot of drilling there. I counted only 334 holes though.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice job, I made one simular to that but put a wide mouth bait bucket lid (frabill) on top. I may have to take that off and add the laundry basket on like yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Now that they can't get your fish...they'll get YOU !


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The whole purpose of something shark-proof is for the shark not to be in contact with your fish(see or smell your fish).They will still come because they smell fish and blood from the "400 holes you put in it".So if you feel any bumps of see fins around you that's why.Best thing is an cooler in an inner tube IMO.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks very efficient. I figure if a shark attacks my stringer, or even that "shark proof" float, then it can have them. Im done fishing for that day and Im buying a hard drink, and I don't even drink.


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Point taken. I tried the cooler with the inner tube and found it too be a little cumbersome, especially while fishing in the surf


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

FloundaPounda said:


> Point taken. I tried the cooler with the inner tube and found it too be a little cumbersome, especially while fishing in the surf


Hey use whatever works,i dont use any of that i just use a stringer.Just for the fact that it's easy to carry around.if the shark wants my fish he can have them.im not in NEED of a dinner with some tasty trout,but it sure is good.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

O ... M ... G, do you have any idea how many croaker you could put in that thing ... ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> O ... M ... G, do you have any idea how many croaker you could put in that thing ... ?!?!?!?!?!


im guessing 48 lol


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

LMAO! I guess if it failed as a basket for my fish, it would be great big bait bucket.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks good. What is the blue net (laundry?) and where did you get it?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> O ... M ... G, do you have any idea how many croaker you could put in that thing ... ?!?!?!?!?!


I guess 4815162342. :doowapsta


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> The whole purpose of something shark-proof is for the shark not to be in contact with your fish(see or smell your fish).They will still come because they smell fish and blood from the "400 holes you put in it".So if you feel any bumps of see fins around you that's why.Best thing is an cooler in an inner tube IMO.


They will still approach and investigate a contraption like this....trust me.

I made a tube out of 6" PVC pipe that had sewer caps for the ends to allow water flow through it. I had a "T" fitting on it to allow me to dump the trout into it while it floated. Foam Noodles provided the floatations.

It worked real good for around 3 or 4 years until the sharks discovered that if they bit the end of it enough times they could tear the ends open slightly. Each time they attacked it they would then be "rewarded" with a trout. My buddies started calling it a giant Pez Dispenser.

Plus, some of the sharks would get so excited that they would thrash and swim around in circles after sampling the "merchandise". Occasionally, they'd even bump into my legs and feet.

Now, I've never been scared of sharks, but I do respect them. It was then that I decided I'd either have to come up with a better contraption or stop fishing in some areas, all together.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cork & Jig said:


> They will still approach and investigate a contraption like this....trust me.
> 
> I made a tube out of 6" PVC pipe that had sewer caps for the ends to allow water flow through it. I had a "T" fitting on it to allow me to dump the trout into it while it floated. Foam Noodles provided the floatations.
> 
> ...


 i used it for a while,absolutely no sharks but it was too big so i just use a stringer.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What Cork & Jig said. 

Way back in the 70's we had the same problem. I was jerked off of my feet more than once by large bull sharks grabbing my stringer. We tried floating Igloo coolers etc., then just went back to cheap stringers attached to quick release clips on our jeans or cover-all pockets instead of tying them off to a belt loop. (yea jeans and cover-alls..no wading pants or shirts for that matter back then.)

One of my friends tried a modified laundry basket and when the 8' bull shark got hold of it I thought he was being eaten from all the splashing and screaming going on lol. Shark got the basket, the fish and a large portion of my friend's courage. Yea he had tied the yellow ski rope to his belt loop. I of course immediately got out of the water and walked the shoreline down to where he was to see if I could help 

The south shoreline of West Matagorda Bay is so much fun when the sharks are there. Keeps you on your toes and keeps a lot of people in their boats drifting instead of wading. 

Wait until you're wading just as the sun is coming up when it's still a little dark and a porpoise blows right next to you or you feel a really big and sudden current of water below the surface against your leg then the fin comes out of the water about a yard from you.

Combat fishing...we should all be armed with stainless .357's. And yea we did that too  Of course that was back before there was a one shark limit so if you do that now remember; you can just shoot one. 

TH


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a real long stringer with a wide slip knot in the surf. I've only had one encounter and it was many years ago with a pretty small shark. However, last August down at Little shell I saw a seven footer in a wave real close to me. Gave me the willies and I decided the first gut had probably just as many fish.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Problem sovled. Used to happen in the pocket regularly. Solution = Two man raft. Not only did it hold ice chest it held tackle box and extra pole. In surf can be dragging to you but once you are off the bar it works very well. No more GREYFIN EXPRESS pulling and jerking you around.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, I fish a lot. And, if you fish enough around sharks and they can smell your fish or sense them splashing around, eventually they WILL nail them. 

I've gotten away with it many, many times. Now, I don't worry and fish the same spots hassle free. In these same spots, I'd almost always see sharks approaching my fish and have to yank my fish up outta the water or lose a stringer every trip. Every freaking trip, after awhile. The sharks learned they meant easy meals.

I've seen 4 different stringers get smashed in the same hour at these areas, too. Now, they completely leave me alone. It's been over 5 years since I've had one visibly swim near me. And yes, I know there still around but they donor bother me anymore.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

specks&ducks said:


> I use a real long stringer with a wide slip knot in the surf. I've only had one encounter and it was many years ago with a pretty small shark. However, last August down at Little shell I saw a seven footer in a wave real close to me. Gave me the willies and I decided the first gut had probably just as many fish.


I've sight casted to them in the first gut on PINS. I was on the beach.

Someone posted a picture here years ago from SS with several large sharks in first small gut. Both pectoral and tail was completely out of the water.


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

The draw-string net is from the floating basket that was attacked and torn by a shark a couple weeks ago. I just cut the top portion off


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Cork & Jig said:


> I'm telling you guys, I fish a lot. And, if you fish enough around sharks and they can smell your fish or sense them splashing around, eventually they WILL nail them.
> 
> I've gotten away with it many, many times. Now, I don't worry and fish the same spots hassle free. In these same spots, I'd almost always see sharks approaching my fish and have to yank my fish up outta the water or lose a stringer every trip. Every freaking trip, after awhile. The sharks learned they meant easy meals.
> 
> I've seen 4 different stringers get smashed in the same hour at these areas, too. Now, they completely leave me alone. It's been over 5 years since I've had one visibly swim near me. And yes, I know there still around but they donor bother me anymore.


C&J -

What are you doing differently that has led to them leaving you alone?


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a TV special a while back about shark repellant. They used something derived from a concentrated dead shark smell. The sharks would disappear in a heartbeat when they released the chemical. But I haven't seen it on the market. Anybody else see that? Probably would scare all the other fish away too is the only downfall.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Cork & Jig said:


> I'm telling you guys, I fish a lot. And, if you fish enough around sharks and they can smell your fish or sense them splashing around, eventually they WILL nail them.
> 
> I've gotten away with it many, many times. Now, I don't worry and fish the same spots hassle free. In these same spots, I'd almost always see sharks approaching my fish and have to yank my fish up outta the water or lose a stringer every trip. Every freaking trip, after awhile. The sharks learned they meant easy meals.
> 
> I've seen 4 different stringers get smashed in the same hour at these areas, too. Now, they completely leave me alone. It's been over 5 years since I've had one visibly swim near me. And yes, I know there still around but they donor bother me anymore.


You must be fishing the bolivar pocket


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a floating cooler.










It completely solves the issue. A buddy of mine resisted for the last couple of years, until this year. He finally made one and now says he wished he'd done it earlier.

He finally had enough after a hungry 6 footer chomped hard enough on his "mobile" chumming device to steal all of his fish. I kept telling him it was only a matter of time. But, he's a hard head. Some just gotta learn the hard way, I guess.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

moganman said:


> Looks very efficient. I figure if a shark attacks my stringer, or even that "shark proof" float, then it can have them. Im done fishing for that day and Im buying a hard drink, and I don't even drink.


Drinks only AFTER i change my undies..


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

shark Shield. Use them freedive spearfishing shrimp boats while they are culling. I've seen 40-50 sharks and had a few of them bounce off it. I'll swear by it!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

FloundaPounda said:


> The draw-string net is from the floating basket that was attacked and torn by a shark a couple weeks ago. I just cut the top portion off


I like what you did with that net and the bucket lid, pretty slick.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Cork & Jig, what is your 'setup' when you wade?
Do you use a bait bucket, wading belt, tackle box, etc.?

I'm back and forth on the floating cooler. 
I like to keep things simple - it seems to be one more big thing to have along.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Cork & Jig said:


> I use a floating cooler.
> It completely solves the issue. A buddy of mine resisted for the last couple of years, until this year. He finally made one and now says he wished he'd done it earlier.
> He finally had enough after a hungry 6 footer chomped hard enough on his "mobile" chumming device to steal all of his fish. I kept telling him it was only a matter of time. But, he's a hard head. Some just gotta learn the hard way, I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

I like!!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Looks good!!! Necessity is the mother of invention. :smile:*_


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Ask Mont how he feels about getting out of a perfectly good boat and wade fishing.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Cork & Jig, what is your 'setup' when you wade?
> Do you use a bait bucket, wading belt, tackle box, etc.?
> 
> I'm back and forth on the floating cooler.
> I like to keep things simple - it seems to be one more big thing to have along.


It's what I wade fish with in West Matagorda Bay.

It is simple and completely effective. It's also bulletproof and won't sink or flip over. It very stable and doesn't drag very much, not like you'd think, anyways.

I never worry about sharks, anymore. That, to me, is keeping things simple. 5-7' sharks attacking my stringer and bumping into my legs, quickly makes things way too complicated to me.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Cork & Jig said:


> It's what I wade fish with in West Matagorda Bay.
> 
> It is simple and completely effective. It's also bulletproof and won't sink or flip over. It very stable and doesn't drag very much, not like you'd think, anyways.
> 
> Do you think the noise from the waves slapping against it spooks the fish? I use a big bucket with foam around the top. The waves slap into it and make quite a bit of noise.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice project! But, have you put it in water yet? I kinda think the bucket, itself, is gonna try to float ... sideways. May need some sort of counter weight on the bottom.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

A float around the top keeps mine upright, but it does make some noise with waves. I have caught fish with it on me, but have wondered if I could have caught more fish without its noise. Maybe I'm worried about the noise too much.


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Cork & Jig said:


> I use a floating cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that ABS pipe? I can't tell the diameter, but it looks like 4". If so, how expensive is something like that? I've been thinking of making something like this for grins, but I'd like it to be a cost effective project . The rope is next to nothing ($1-2), and the chest is about $20. I'm budgeting $50 give or take, and I've yet to toss on a rod holder, etc.

I have to walk/wade quite a ways and would also like it to be practical. I guess I shouldn't really be putting a price on keeping unwanted guests away tho.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hope the game wardens don't read this post.. using trout for shark bait. That's a no no.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I quit using a stringer in the surf completely. I dont ever go past the second gut when fishing anyway so when I catch anything I just walk it back to the truck.No hangin bait=no sharks!Too many times had them cruising by or circling around. I use a long stringer in the bays,but sharks are not really a problem where I fish.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Cork & Jig said:


> It's what I wade fish with in West Matagorda Bay.
> 
> It is simple and completely effective. It's also bulletproof and won't sink or flip over. It very stable and doesn't drag very much, not like you'd think, anyways.
> 
> I never worry about sharks, anymore. That, to me, is keeping things simple. 5-7' sharks attacking my stringer and bumping into my legs, quickly makes things way too complicated to me.


Floating coolers have been used by many waders / surf anglers for long time now.
They're pretty good but not for rough surfing conditions.
Last year, a friend of mine got his cooler flipped over by a big wave and lost all his fishes ...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Fishing4Life said:


> Floating coolers have been used by many waders / surf anglers for long time now.
> They're pretty good but not for rough surfing conditions.
> Last year, a friend of mine got his cooler flipped over by a big wave and lost all his fishes ...


String em first, then put them in the cooler!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

easy way to solve the problem, don't string bleeding fish. fish with any signs of blood are released. if they are bleeding and you string them you will have a visitor. think about it, when you had an encounter, did you string a bleedning fish? that's the only time we've encountered problems


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

merle said:


> Cork & Jig said:
> 
> 
> > It's what I wade fish with in West Matagorda Bay.
> ...


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> merle said:
> 
> 
> > A boat makes more noise with waves slapping it, people dropping anchors, beer, slamming hatches, playing music etc, i dont think this ice chest would cause fish to spook. Im going to make one i think.
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing fancy, ive got an old ice chest and the 4" pvc so i can build one like corknjigs. Im going to the surf possibly monday morning and my buddy and his dad both had their stringers hit last month so its probably a good idea. I also plan on fishing more in west matty around greens this summer. 
Nocreek, i cant tell if youre being sarcastic or funny or both but i wont get your panties in a wad by posting anything else that has to do with me fabricating another "fishing thingie" without confiding in you first...i love it


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im just kidding nocreek, i re read my reply, could have been interpreted as sarcasm. It was but only in good fun bro


-mac-


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

had same problem in west bay early 70s. solved problem with .357 turned out only few sharks were hitting stringers. got rid of the repeat offenders and shark problem went away.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm s'prised that all kinds of different types of sharkproof trout holders are not commercially available today--at least by independent entrepreneurs.


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

Ox Eye, I've used it 4 times in the last 2 weeks without any issues. It's got enough holes that in sinks immediately and its easy to lift out of the water because it drains so well. The only thing I intend to do differently, is to replace that bucket with a 7 gallon bucket. They're a little deeper.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im just kidding nocreek, i re read my reply, could have been interpreted as sarcasm. It was but only in good fun bro
> 
> -mac-


Dude, never crossed my mind! I'm easier than an X- Ya ain't gotta worry bout that stuff w/ me--- Post a pic when ya get it done. I need to make one for sure. I'm usually wading w/ my 12yr old girl, they might mistake her for a big Trout!!! Just one mo thing I wouldn't have to worry about.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> Dude, never crossed my mind! I'm easier than an X- Ya ain't gotta worry bout that stuff w/ me--- Post a pic when ya get it done. I need to make one for sure. I'm usually wading w/ my 12yr old girl, they might mistake her for a big Trout!!! Just one mo thing I wouldn't have to worry about.


It will be simple but i think i want a rid holder and pliers holder for sure, maybe a pool noodle section to hang a few lures on. Ill definitely let you check it out.

-mac-


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I made one about 4 years ago but used it to pull behind me when floundering. It also made a handy beer cooler while out gigging. I don't have a clue to what happened to it though.


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys! Lots of good ideas. Now time to get to work!!

Randy


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I built mine out of an orange heavy duty fish basket like the shrimpers use. I then wire tied a dark blue mesh bag in the basket so that the top can be pulled closed. I used two swimming pool floatys for buancy. Seems to work well. I use a 20 ft stringer as the lanyard and fix it so that if attacked, it will be easy to release. Heck, I can go pick it up with the boat if the sharks attack it. I aint running after it!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Call me lazy - I went ahead and bought the LanKat Outoodr basket.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

All of these sound like a great way to be able to catch more sharks! Build a contraption that will attract the sharks, but not let them eat the fish. When you feel them bumping the basket - toss your line at them!


----------

